# High School



## 22787 (Aug 28, 2005)

I am going into high scool in 1 week and I am very nervous. For one thing I have never had to shower







after PE this year you have to!Please help me get over my nervousness


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Sugary, Same thing!!! I don't know anyone at my new school but a few ppl, also!!! I went to oriantation and had lots of fun! I start wednesday! I'll fill you in on it all!


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im a senior but i can tell you when i first started highschool i was very nervouse but when i got there i realized that it wasnt to bad.. the shower thing we are all girls and who cares ust try to ignore it and live your life i know its not easy because belive me i had IBS for 3 years now but if you get like me and drop out of school and get home schooled belive me its not the same.. you miss out on alot its only a once in a life time thing try your best and get threw it.. hope this cheers you up a bit good luck!


----------

